# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Dieet nooit te streng

## FRANCOIS580

*We streven allemaal naar een gezond lichaamsgewicht en gaan daarvoor soms tot het uiterste. We worden dan ook haast dagelijks overrompeld met allerlei (crash)diëten die ons de meest spectacilaire resultaten beloven, maar waar uiteindelijk weinig of niets van in huis komt. Meestal zijn we zo fanatiek bezig, dat we zelfs onze eigen gezondheid uit het oog verliezen. Wanneer merk je dat je verkeerd bezig bent, en hoe breng je jouw gezondheid weer op peil?* 


*(Francois580)*

Ondanks velen een of ander dieet kiezen, was het aantal landgenoten met overgewicht, zwaarlijvigheid en obestitas nooit eerder zo groot. Hun aantal neemt steeds toe en wordt alsmaar jonger. Is dat niet het meest overtuigende bewijs dat we verkeerd bezig zijn? Verantwoord diëten onder deskundige begeleiding van een dietiste is de enig juiste manier om gezond je meest ideaal lichaamsgewicht te bereiken en te behouden. Afvallen doen we echter massaal op eigen houtje. Dat zorgt op termijn echter voor talrijke bezondheidsklachten die we perfect hadden kunnen voorkomen. 


*Symptomen té streng diëten*


Verantwoord en dus gezond diëten onder begeleiding van een diëtiste is goed. Probeer je op eigen houtje en lukraak je streefgewicht te bereiken, dan loopt het meestal fout. Ook met je zondheid. Ga je té fanatiek en te streng diëten, dan steken tal van gezondheidsproblemen al vlug te kop op. Krijg je na enige tijd opvallend dof haar? Wordt je regelmatig geconfronteerd met een koppige verkoudheid, die maar niet geneest? Ben je vlug vermoeid en heb je weinig kracht? Dan is de kans zeer groot dat je verkeerd bezig bent.

*Wat doe je er aan?*


Eet je gezond, evenwichtig en gevarieerd, dan krijg je alle gezonde voedingsstoffen naar binnen die je lichaam nodig heeft om je gezondheid op peil te houden. Eet je (veel) te weinig en eenzijdig, dan heb je al vlug met allerlei tekorten af te rekenen. Tijdens je dieet wil je zoveel mogelijk koolhydraten, eiwitten en vetten kwijt. Te veel van deze voedingsstoffen kwijtspelen is echter ongezond. Je lichaam heeft immers een minimum aan vetten nodig.


*Verminderde weerstand*


Tijdens het afslanken moet je er zeker voor zorgen dat je concentratie aan vitaminen, mineralen, .../...

Lees verder:

http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...te-streng.html

----------


## Yv

Ik hoef niet heel erg af te vallen. Af en toe letten dat ik even stop met snoepen. Op dit moment zou ik niet eens kunnen dieten, vind ik. Ik vind het eten veel te lekker en wil niet in een bepaald stramien eten. Ik wil zelf bepalen wat ik eet en let daarbij dat het gezond is. Ook met kinderen vind ik het een heel karwei om te dieten, want dan moet je zoveel verschillend koken lijkt. Ligt er waarschijnlijk wel aan welk dieet je kiest.

----------

